# Quinoa?



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 11, 2013)

Has anyone or does anyone use Quinoa, and if so how to you bolus for it please?
Having change my diet due to Coeliac diagnoses


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 11, 2013)

Not able to help with the quinoa but very sorry to hear about the coeliacs , Millie is adjusting to this too and its not easy. I've just bought some polenta for a change but haven't done anything with it yet. It's a rice dish for our tea tonight.
Good luck with the quinoa, I would treat it like brown rice as a starting point regarding a bolus and, depending on what you are having with it, stretch part out with a dual wave.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 11, 2013)

There's some in my cupboard, and I occasionally use it instead of rice.  You have to boil it for 15-20 minutes, until the grains swell and pop open.  My daughter uses it cooked in milk as a porrige substitute.  My packet says 23.3g carbs per 100g cooked weight.  Recommended serving size is 40g dry weight.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 11, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Not able to help with the quinoa but very sorry to hear about the coeliacs , Millie is adjusting to this too and its not easy. I've just bought some polenta for a change but haven't done anything with it yet. It's a rice dish for our tea tonight.
> Good luck with the quinoa, I would treat it like brown rice as a starting point regarding a bolus and, depending on what you are having with it, stretch part out with a dual wave.



Thanks Hammillmum, Must admit to not having heard of it before so thought I would give it a try then thought oops how do I bolus for it.
Do you have a Morrison's near you? If you do have a look at their free from range. There's a lot of it and I have been having taster sessions since Tuesday 


LeeLee said:


> There's some in my cupboard, and I occasionally use it instead of rice.  You have to boil it for 15-20 minutes, until the grains swell and pop open.  My daughter uses it cooked in milk as a porrige substitute.  My packet says 23.3g carbs per 100g cooked weight.  Recommended serving size is 40g dry weight.



Hi LeeLee, the Pkt I have says 60.5 carbs per 100gms dry weight and to cook for 10 mins.
Think I will try it out on Monday as don't have anything booked to do in the afternoon thus can experiment with the bolus


----------



## David H (Oct 11, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Has anyone or does anyone use Quinoa, and if so how to you bolus for it please?
> Having change my diet due to Coeliac diagnoses



Even though Quinoa is naturally Gluten Free it still can be cross-contaminated during processing and packing.

There are products that are guaranteed Gluten Free like Manilito brand.

wash well then cook, stir in some butter or low fat spread add a little Gluten Free soy sauce or a dash of Balsamic Vinegar.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 11, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks Hammillmum, Must admit to not having heard of it before so thought I would give it a try then thought oops how do I bolus for it.
> Do you have a Morrison's near you? If you do have a look at their free from range. There's a lot of it and I have been having taster sessions since Tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 11, 2013)

David H said:


> Even though Quinoa is naturally Gluten Free it still can be cross-contaminated during processing and packing.
> 
> There are products that are guaranteed Gluten Free like Manilito brand.
> 
> wash well then cook, stir in some butter or low fat spread add a little Gluten Free soy sauce or a dash of Balsamic Vinegar.


Thanks David, this packet does say gluten free on it so assume it's OK.


Hanmillmum said:


> Thanks will give Morrisons a try, it's a little further out but I like to try the different ranges and shopping round a lot more now. If you haven't already join coeliacs society as you get a directory listing foods that are GF and are not cross contaminated (as well as coupons ). We have only just realised bassets jelly babies are cross contaminated - could have cried from frustration!
> There are a few companies desperate for you to try their products (for prescriptions I gather) Just had a huge freebie box from Juvela so worth having a look online and filling yr cupboards. TC



Ooh thanks for that info, Having seen the price of gluten free stuff any freebies will be most welcome.
That's a complete and utter bu**er about the JB's 

Found these  http://www.sweetsncandy.co.uk/haribo-mini-jelly-babies-1-5ltr-tub.html


----------



## David H (Oct 11, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> That's a complete and utter bu**er about the JB's



Toute Sweets in LIDL are cheaper and suitable, Jelly Babies, Wine Gums, American Hard Gums and Pastilles - Liquorice allsorts are not GF in the range.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 11, 2013)

Quinoa has been discussed before on this board so you might find some usefull stuff by doing a board search for Quinoa.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Quinoa has been discussed before on this board so you might find some usefull stuff by doing a board search for Quinoa.



Thanks for your helpful input.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 12, 2013)

Wish us luck, have Mills 5th birthday party to cater for tomorrow - gluten-free, hope my baking is up to scratch


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 12, 2013)

David H said:


> Toute Sweets in LIDL are cheaper and suitable, Jelly Babies, Wine Gums, American Hard Gums and Pastilles - Liquorice allsorts are not GF in the range.



No LIDL near us I know of, will have to do a search as would be great to get thanks!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Wish us luck, have Mills 5th birthday party to cater for tomorrow - gluten-free, hope my baking is up to scratch



Firstly a very happy birthday to Mills  I'm sure your baking is fine. If you would like a taster just to be sure let me know


----------



## HelenM (Oct 13, 2013)

I just bolus normally for quinoa, it is fairly low GI so should work well with your insulin.  I actually find it very bland so either have it with strong flavours or add them to it.
I assume that you have seem the Coeliac society resources
http://www.coeliac.org.uk/gluten-free-diet-lifestyle

  I'm so sorry that you have to add an extra 'problem'.

  ( I found  had  autoimmune hypothyroid a couple of months ago and tbh  really don't want a trio )


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 14, 2013)

HelenM said:


> I just bolus normally for quinoa, it is fairly low GI so should work well with your insulin.  I actually find it very bland so either have it with strong flavours or add them to it.
> I assume that you have seem the Coeliac society resources
> http://www.coeliac.org.uk/gluten-free-diet-lifestyle
> 
> ...



Thanks Helen, was going to try the Quinoa this lunch time but late in so just snacked today will have a go this evening instead.
I've had a quick look at the coeliac web site and need to explore it a bit more  I'm just amazed at what does contain gluten.
GP is organising the card scheme for me so at least I can have some food items on prescription. ?3 for a loaf of bread is a bit steep.

Like you, I have hypothyroid, do have the Addison's as well as ME so have enough now. But the good thing is I now feel well and have my bounce back. There have been one or two suggestions about eating some gluten to keep me quiet  My landlord even said to me it was if someone had turned off the automatic switch, I wasn't on automatic pilot any more I'm back to my old self.
So on those observations I really don't mind have coeliac disease.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2013)

I have eventually managed to try the Quinoa and .......... it's ok very filling. I diced up some turkey added a few peas. The blood sugar results should be interesting


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

I saw a thing on the telly about the place in South America where it is grown. It's their staple diet but because it is becoming so popular in the developed world the price for export is getting so high that they can't afford it!


----------



## Joules (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Pumper_Sue,

Nice to meet you.

Mmm... quinoa is a winner for diabetes. 

I often hop between that and Millet, which again requires minimal balancing with insulin. Comparing it to a bowl of pasta (10u), quinoa only requires 4 or 5u. It is much less fattening and a greater source of food and easy to cook. Rice, pasta or whatever taste bland without magic flavours, so get creative as if making a pasta dish using quinoa or millet.

There are some tasty dishes from the middle east for this food. My pallet somewhat prefers that as I stomach prefers light foods.

Try adding some extra virgin olive oil, tomatoes, fish/meat and chillies to taste to it. Also a little greek yoghurt works beautifully.

I think most people in the western world need to stay clear of wheat and gluten ideally, though it suddenly reared up over the last 70 years. It is not so good for us. You will feel much healthier eating this way - so there is a big plus


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I saw a thing on the telly about the place in South America where it is grown. It's their staple diet but because it is becoming so popular in the developed world the price for export is getting so high that they can't afford it!


That sounds about nrmal and a disgrace as it is a staple diet.


Joules said:


> Hey Pumper_Sue,
> 
> Nice to meet you.
> 
> ...



Hi Joules, nice to meet you as well 
I hate pasta so no chance of me eating it. Tomatoes are yuck in my book as well as is olive oil and chillies. My saving grace is I like yogurt 
A friend told me she uses it in soup to bulk it out a bit more.
Blood sugars stayed stable all afternoon so am impressed.
So far I haven't missed any gluten containing foods and also feel very well on the diet change so that's a very positive thing.


----------

